# lighthouse plans



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

anybody know where I can find free plans to build a 4-5ft lighthouse for my garden? thanks


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

http://www.woodcraftplans.com/osc/victorian-lighthouse-pattern-p-1381.html
http://www.woodcraftplans.com/osc/england-lighthouse-plans-p-41.html
http://www.woodcraftplans.com/osc/lighthouse-dwelling-plans-p-293.html


----------

